# udisksd stalling KDE loading by 4+ minutes

## NuMPTy

Hi Everyone,

This started happening a few days ago, not really sure where or what's going wrong here. I've seen a lot of similar posts, however nothing seems to exactly match what's going on here:

Steps to reproduce:

1) Reboot

2) Log into KDE

3) Wait 4~ minutes for raid array to mount, meanwhile staring at a black screen. (I can log in via root/normal user on other runlevels while this is happening)

4) It eventually mounts, and I'm presented with my normal desktop

From the logs:

```
Feb 20 11:33:24 <server_name> su[2779]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by <user>(uid=1000)

Feb 20 11:37:05 <server_name> dbus[2220]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UPower' (using servicehelper)

Feb 20 11:37:05 <server_name> dbus[2220]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UPower'

Feb 20 11:37:05 <server_name> dbus[2220]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UDisks2' (using servicehelper)

Feb 20 11:37:05 <server_name> udisksd[2858]: udisks daemon version 2.0.91 starting

Feb 20 11:37:05 <server_name> udisksd[2858]: Error creating watch for file /sys/devices/virtual/block/md127/md/sync_action: No such file or directory (g-file-error-quark, 4)

Feb 20 11:37:05 <server_name> udisksd[2858]: Error creating watch for file /sys/devices/virtual/block/md127/md/degraded: No such file or directory (g-file-error-quark, 4)

Feb 20 11:37:05 <server_name> kernel: [  267.628710] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: discard,commit=0

Feb 20 11:37:05 <server_name> dbus[2220]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UDisks2'

Feb 20 11:37:05 <server_name> udisksd[2858]: Acquired the name org.freedesktop.UDisks2 on the system message bus

Feb 20 11:37:05 <server_name> kernel: [  267.656685] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: discard,commit=0

Feb 20 11:37:05 <server_name> kernel: [  267.658802] EXT4-fs (md127): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Feb 20 11:37:05 <server_name> kernel: [  267.660334] EXT4-fs (sdd1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Feb 20 11:37:05 <server_name> kernel: [  267.661852] EXT4-fs (sde1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Feb 20 11:37:25 <server_name> polkitd[2329]: Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1 (system bus name :1.22 [/usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1], object path /org/kde/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale en_US.UTF-8)

```

I'm honestly not sure what I should be doing/looking at now, so any help is appreciated!

----------

## NuMPTy

Still going on  :Sad: 

Anybody have any ideas?

----------

## genterminl

Check out bug 424157.  It looks like there is an issue with one of the patches to kdelibs for udisks2.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *NuMPTy wrote:*   

> Still going on 
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?

 

Try =sys-fs/udisks-2.0.92 instead of =sys-fs/udisks-2.0.91. It was just committed to Portage.

----------

## NuMPTy

Interesting, thanks guys. I'll take a look when I get home tonight.

Cheers,

----------

## NuMPTy

Looks like the udisks 2.0.92 came to the rescue, thanks ssuominen

----------

